# Puppy stringy stuff in poop



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

She's been dewormed 3 times already and is 14 weeks old. Her stool is mostly always formed well but on 3 separate occasions since I got her I found small streaks of red on her stool. I'm guessing it's blood. She doesn't eat anything other than dog food and chicken. And it's not too bad cause she's playing, stool is formed, etc. But today i took a twig and broke apart her formed stool and there's so much fiber-like, string-like stuff. This would be normal for a human what with all the vegetables and fibers but she doesn't eat fiber. Or is there long skinny fibers in dog kibble that is hidden?? 

It literally looks like string. Doesn't move. White string that's very thin and round, very thin.. like the thinnest dental floss or smaller. But there are lots of them. 

Are these worms? I had her specifically since I got her and had a fecal test but seems like it hasn't had much of an effect if they are worm. Or is it normal?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds like a vet visit is in order...take the sample in.

Forgot to add...WEAR GLOVES! 
And , I would remove any other poop out of the yard as well.

 Kat


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like worms to me, I would take a stool sample to the vet. I had a pup one time that after his bout with worms I could not eat spagetti for a long time. :blush:


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmm okay. Maybe ill try a different vet or something cause she's been dewormed 3 times already and this issue hasn't changed. Or ask for a different medication


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

could it be dead worms...or fur? toy stuffing?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Google pics of roundworms and see if it looks like what you are seeing.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Graphic photo----------


^



^



^


^

You were warned!
Very good example of a ROUNDWORM overload. The poor puppy who had these, it's a wonder they did not die from sudden blockage of dead worms.
This puppy was so bloated yet when the worms came out, was skinny.



















BTW I have them in the wrong order. This is TWO stools, the bottom one is day 1 (same day I dewormed) and the top pic is day TWO, the following morning.

To the OP - deworming MUST be given a specific number of days apart.
You may want to try Safeguard (fenbendazole) which you can purchase in the Petstore, but if you do, give it THREE straight days. It's a powder you mix into canned food. It goes by body weight.

BTW what you're seeing sounds more like whip worms or pinworms (not sure if dogs get pinworms).
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=Nd26UKmhDaLoigK4zoC4Ag

Roundworms are more common, but I've seen whip worms as well.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Discussion of roundworms and their life cycle, and why it's critical to deworm _at least_ 2x and preferably 3-4 x.

Roundworms in Dogs & Puppies


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yucky, rotfl.



1sttimeforgsd said:


> Sounds like worms to me, I would take a stool sample to the vet. I had a pup one time that after his bout with worms I could not eat spagetti for a long time. :blush:


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

no wonder you coudln't eat spaghetti...that stuff looks like spaghetti with giat meatballs. Man, POOR DOG.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am thinking either whip worms, or thread from one of those cotton bone toys.
Hans had some in his stool, only I they weren't worms because they were red and green!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Could you get a picture of it? Gretchen often has "floss" in her stools from eating stuffing out of toys. Though it could still be worms, 3 de-wormings doesn't mean the dog is free of worms. Only stool samples can tell you if the dog is free of them. I had Gretchen dewormed 3 or 4 times with Drontal Plus and she STILL had worms. I ended up going to Tractor Supply and picking up Panacur and giving her a dose of that for 3 days straight and it took care of them. I used the horse dewormer (You'd need to get the OK from your vet and the dose for your dogs size) but they make packets of it already dosed out for dogs that can be mixed into food.


----------

